# Policeman tries to commit suicide after dogs die in car



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Two police dogs bake to death in locked car as Britain swelters in heatwave - mirror.co.uk


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

You beat me to it, poor dog and pup...


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

RIP poor doggies. The officer should have known better. Hope he gets the book thrown at him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How awful.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

If this is the same story that I read in the Toronto Star, this is not the first time a dog of his had died in a car.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my heart is broken for these pups...... Wow. Just so so so sad.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Caledon said:


> If this is the same story that I read in the Toronto Star, this is not the first time a dog of his had died in a car.


WHAT????  You serious??


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wasn't his first offense. Sounds like an irresponsible person to me who just so happens to be a cop. They are in ever profession.  Makes me sick.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The thing I am not understanding about the article is that it kept referring to 32C as a "scorching heat wave." That's only 89.6 degrees Fahrenheit. Yeah- it's pretty hot, but scorching? Not quite.

So very sad for the dogs!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, but it's the UK. Heat wave for them. And an enclosed space in anything over like 70 can be deadly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It may be for that location. But inside the vehicle, it would have probably been 120 degrees.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is so irresponsible. How stupid of that cop and/or any person....pets are like any human being, they cannot survive this type of heat. Awful. So sad. Horrible.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

those poor sweet doggies. sad to read he was known as the best police cop dog in the country. doesn't say much now does it? i know humans make mistakes, no one is perfect but COME ON!!! would you leave yourself in a car for an hour in that temp?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats horrible. Those poor dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

wildo said:


> The thing I am not understanding about the article is that it kept referring to 32C as a "scorching heat wave." That's only 89.6 degrees Fahrenheit. Yeah- it's pretty hot, but scorching? Not quite.
> 
> So very sad for the dogs!


Maybe not a 'scorching heat wave' but hot enough to bake any living
thing left in the car. And you know how newspapers like to use
hyperbole.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Yes, but it's the UK. Heat wave for them.


I've got a friend whose husband travels for his job. Last August, while we were watching eggs fry on the Texas sidewalk, he sent back the "Londan Daily Times" with the headline of "ENGLAND SIZZLES IN THE 70'S"



Feel bad for the doggies, though. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow so sad. I am so tired of all these sad stories, I do not know why I read them.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

He should have locked himself in the car to bake...


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

wow and not his first offense. He needed to jump out of a moving car

I didn't need to read this, now I have thoughts of those suffering souls....


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

He should do the right thing. Lock himself in his car with the windows up on a hot day. Let him feel the slow, agonizing death that his dogs did.

What a piece of $hit!!!!


----------

